# Canvas replacement with fiberglass!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Recently completed at a cost of $25. Per square ft.
It is non skid on top, core matt center, gel coat bottom approximately 3/8 thick ans you can stand on it!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> View attachment 1030140
> 
> 
> Recently completed at a cost of $25. Per square ft.
> It is non skid on top, core matt center, gel coat bottom approximately 3/8 thick ans you can stand on it!


Do you have more pictures ? I am looking to replace my canvas with a hard top and may want a quote.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a nice upgrade. Did the price include installing hardware such as lighting, antennas and the wiring? Who did that for you? Curious what the cost of canvas per sq ft was if you know?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

A 5x7 canvas top runs around $250. Antens.run 100 bucks each for r and r.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have it on my boat when i went with a full tower with controls. You can jump all over it with no worries. Its been installed for a few years now.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Depending on the layup - a 3/8" inch thick GRP sheet is 3 to 3.5 lb per sq ft 
A 5' x 7' top will weigh 100 - 140 lb - 


Fine for bigger boats with strong tops - but weight aloft increases the stress on the top legs -over time can lead to fatigue cracks on weaker tops 


If you boat and top can handle it - it looks like a nice upgrade


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It does come in different colors too. Mine is Seafoam green on the bottom. It cuts out the glare.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This composite is resin infused corematt. A 5x7 weighs only 75 lbs.


----------

